# I'm glad I found you guys



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

You all have been so wonderful. The whole situation blows but it's so helpful having friends who know what it's like. Big group hug now.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww. Group hug, everyone.

I have Jellybean Jell-o shots coming around too, compliments from me. 

TGIF to all.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

YAY!!!!! I can't believe we were fb friends for well over a year darn almost 2, and I find you here, it's effin crazy.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm glad I met everyone here too.. I'm glad apple made this thread because I keep jackin everyone elses threads.. 

Sorry all.. I'm just in a very good mood  We need some happy time on this board!

Can I jack this thread instead of being silly and jackin all the serious ones? lol


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, let's jack this one  This can be our social one so we dont make anyone mad.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah, at the rate i'm going tonight i'm afraid I will get banned lol


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL!!!!! well then here we go......


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

I need a new avatar.. someone suggested my Lily looks like a vajayjay


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice to see people chillin on a friday! Crazy to think I got married before I had the internet but I'm divorcing and getting support from people out in cyberspace!

My favorite part about TAM is people calling each other on their B.S. (including mine), nobody in the real world wants to hear you obsess about your crumbling marriage but the other people here can relate. It's all good


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

Lilyana said:


> I need a new avatar.. someone suggested my Lily looks like a vajayjay


Whew, it's not just me


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

OMG.. I really need a new one.. im searching now lol

I know I love it here on TAM.. they give it to me straight.. and arent afraid to tell me when I'm stupid.. which lately has been often... but I think we all get a little stupid in dealing with our idiot partners lol


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

Yup we do, I know mine has wondered where I'm getting all this insight. :scratchhead:


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

mine knows where, he refuses to come and look, even though I think it would really be beneficial to him, oh well.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

All lilies looks like vajayjay is it stillcoll to use the word since Oprah owned it? damn Oprah taking men's words away from them. I don't know if mine cares but as I do this all on her computer only one hooked up to the net right now as internet companies change I know she has seen the TAM in the history.

She has had some insights that make me think she has gone on here and is following my thread. You know stuff I haven't directly said to anyone but you annoymous friends that she somehow all of a sudden knows.

Anyways jumps from a roof to the ground "SPOOOONNNNN!!!!!!" and shame on you to anyone who doesn't get the line


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

Niceguy13 said:


> All lilies looks like vajayjay is it stillcoll to use the word since Oprah owned it? damn Oprah taking men's words away from them. I don't know if mine cares but as I do this all on her computer only one hooked up to the net right now as internet companies change I know she has seen the TAM in the history.
> 
> She has had some insights that make me think she has gone on here and is following my thread. You know stuff I haven't directly said to anyone but you annoymous friends that she somehow all of a sudden knows.
> 
> Anyways jumps from a roof to the ground "SPOOOONNNNN!!!!!!" and shame on you to anyone who doesn't get the line


:scratchhead: I'm slow... Spoon?

And yes.. you are right.. I am Oprah


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

Changed my Avi.. but i still see the vajayjay ... must take a bit to update


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

cala lilys are purdy lol


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

i fink so too


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Lilyana said:


> I need a new avatar.. someone suggested my Lily looks like a vajayjay


ha ha ha ha ha ha! I tried to change mine but it has not changed it. Someone sent me a pic of an apple cut in the shape of a duck. It was really neat and I tried to switch my avatar to that pic but it aint working.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Wrench said:


> Yup we do, I know mine has wondered where I'm getting all this insight. :scratchhead:


mine has no brain to be able to wonder with


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL!!!! Mine is a very intelligent man, he's just a little askew right now, love the doofus despite it though.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

YAY its changed! I found out where i messed up.. i tried changing profile picture.. i needed to change avatar which is further down.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

didya crack open that wine yet? lol


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

no.. diet coke in one hand.. glass o' water in the other.. hard stuff for me tonight. I'm too much of a lightweight.. couple sips and I'd be passed out under my desk drooling. lol


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Since this is becoming a social thread and we are all laughing tonight, I want to share something my daughter asked me one time. This was fall of last year. She is 6 years old. She asked me, "Mom, where do pumpkins come from?" I said, "pumpkin seeds." "Where do potatoes come from?" "potato seeds" "Where does corn come from?" "corn seeds" then she stops, pauses for a moment and gets that intense thinking look on her face and she then says to me, "so then, do cows come from cow seeds?" LOL!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Lilyana said:


> no.. diet coke in one hand.. glass o' water in the other.. hard stuff for me tonight. I'm too much of a lightweight.. couple sips and I'd be passed out under my desk drooling. lol


how did you get your new av up? I tried a new one like a week ago and it never changed.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

i clicked save and it went.. i told my daughter the cow seed story.. shes 8 almost 9... she thought that was pretty funny lol


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

apple LOL!!!!! lily, put the fake vampire toofers in and then you won't drool you toothless wonder LOL.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

no i dont wear the teeth at night.. nobody to impress.. so i just go toothless lol


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't think apple caught that convo on the other thread....

Apparently we are all toothless hairy humpback ogres because we put up with so much sh*t from our H's lol


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

ohhhhh probably not LOL, Pit was just havin some fun.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah I know.. I'm just gonna drool on him and make him scratch my hump when he comes back lol


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Lilyana said:


> I don't think apple caught that convo on the other thread....
> 
> Apparently we are all toothless hairy humpback ogres because we put up with so much sh*t from our H's lol


yes, yes I missed it. I must go catch up with the times


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL!!!!!! make sure he knows that, my H put up with alot of crap from me in the past, but oh well tomorrow is another day. I haven't said hardly anything to him....but still in a good mood. I do miss talking to him though. I'm not really ignoring him, just waiting on him to start up convo.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

my humps my humps, my lovely lady back bumps HAHA


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

is it time to brush the dog's teeth yet? I think it is.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

paramore said:


> my humps my humps, my lovely lady back bumps HAHA


what thread is this all from? Lily, calling you in just a few minutes. I was texting with Para earlier and we were talking about how the 3 of us are within a few hours of each other. I said to her that some night we should try a 3 way call except the word "call" did not get included. It ended up saying we should try a 3 way. LOL!


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

is the toofer brush there? lol


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

no all I said is that it sounded bad LOL!!!! You said we should have a 3 way, and I just rolled with it LOL, warped sense of humor *giggles*


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

I think it was on the thread Letting go


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

paramore said:


> no all I said is that it sounded bad LOL!!!! You said we should have a 3 way, and I just rolled with it LOL, warped sense of humor *giggles*


it was supposed to say 3 way call! LMAO stupid phones


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

paramore said:


> I think it was on the thread Letting go


alright, I gotta go read that


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

you should go on fb and check out me and J's thread, it involves chocolate eggs and sucking...heehee, I haven't been able to just be silly in a very long [email protected]


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> what thread is this all from? Lily, calling you in just a few minutes. I was texting with Para earlier and we were talking about how the 3 of us are within a few hours of each other. I said to her that some night we should try a 3 way call except the word "call" did not get included. It ended up saying we should try a 3 way. LOL!


Umm giggity...

Spoon is from way back in patrick warburton's early days it was the battle cry of the Tick because all the good battle cries were already trademarked by better heroes.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

paramore said:


> you should go on fb and check out me and J's thread, it involves chocolate eggs and sucking...heehee, I haven't been able to just be silly in a very long [email protected]


You all realize STBX?!? is out with her girlfriend and you all are making the day to easy for me right


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

paramore said:


> you should go on fb and check out me and J's thread, it involves chocolate eggs and sucking...heehee, I haven't been able to just be silly in a very long [email protected]


omg, I gotta see that. Sweet J talking about sucking. I cannot imagine, lol


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah that text cracked me up badly....it's so nice actually being in a good mood...I just wish that H would talk to me, I am basically ignoring him, I think he thinks I am mad at him is that normal initially for a hard 180? lol


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

NiceGuy, I assume you are a guy LOL, is your stbx a lesbian?


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

paramore said:


> NiceGuy, I assume you are a guy LOL, is your stbx a lesbian?


Nope this is just a friend (my words not hers) Though when it comes to watching movies she likes all chick movies...


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

paramore said:


> yeah that text cracked me up badly....it's so nice actually being in a good mood...I just wish that H would talk to me, I am basically ignoring him, I think he thinks I am mad at him is that normal initially for a hard 180? lol


It feels good to be laughing right now. I was crying so hard earlier. I read the thread between you and J. That was too funny.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

ohhh, ok, i should go look up your story, is she involved with another dude?


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> It feels good to be laughing right now. I was crying so hard earlier. I read the thread between you and J. That was too funny.


I don't know what got into me....oh wait, ME, I do have a gutter mind, oh well, I just rolled with that lol.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

hey nothin wrong with chick flicks hahaha.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Feel free to read it Para its in the going through forum, yes and no she was but he was a tool to make me go crazy its just really early mid life crisis selfish egotistical crap. 9 years and no long in love with me is the thread.

And yes it feels good to be smiling, been happy latley but not smiling so thank you guys or rather ladies


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Depends on the chick flick and what type of chick flicks we are talking about, Mona Lisa Smile Anything with the letters Twi in it there is something wrong with.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/24642-complete-story.html
that is for you apple....and hey Niceguy, I am a Twihard....I have gone to midnight premiers and everything LOL!!! I haven't seen Mona Lisa Smile, but I love Pretty Woman


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

it's all good, we all need a smile, I just got lucky enough to have apple and Lily around to help it...H should be the one doing it, but he can't right now, it's great to have good girls that have your back for sure.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

I remeber the wife wanting to see the first Twilight movie when it came out. I did the husbandly thing and took her. First line of bad acting came out the rest of the movie I just stared at herdrinking my cherry coke didn't look at the screen once during the 90 minutes of that awfulness. Mona Lisa Smile we both actually walked out on. I was done about thiry minutes in about an hour in she is like yeah ok I agree with you way to much estrogen. Could of gotton more Testosterone from listening to Oprah's fan club reading a dedication of the Vagina Monologues to Oprah.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry guys... I was putting the kids into bed.. Apple did i miss it?? SH*T!!!!!!!!!!! ... did i miss a 3 way?

I'm bummed now.. I took my pants off and everything


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

hey.. I LOOOOOOVE twilight.. my daughter and I are twihards together.. shes team Jacob tho.. I'm team Edward


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lilyana said:


> Sorry guys... I was putting the kids into bed.. Apple did i miss it?? SH*T!!!!!!!!!!! ... did i miss a 3 way?
> 
> I'm bummed now.. I took my pants off and everything


Aww now I am a sad panda


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL Lily....


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lilyana said:


> hey.. I LOOOOOOVE twilight.. my daughter and I are twihards together.. shes team Jacob tho.. I'm team Edward


She knows Edward wins right and Jacob is just a pedophile right... What can I say wife has read the books and told me all about it. I know you are going to have a girl and I am going to marry that girl... dude you are my age and just yesterday you were trying to get in my pants I know my dad has a gun and he will use it on you.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

Niceguy13 said:


> I remeber the wife wanting to see the first Twilight movie when it came out. I did the husbandly thing and took her. First line of bad acting came out the rest of the movie I just stared at herdrinking my cherry coke didn't look at the screen once during the 90 minutes of that awfulness. Mona Lisa Smile we both actually walked out on. I was done about thiry minutes in about an hour in she is like yeah ok I agree with you way to much estrogen. Could of gotton more Testosterone from listening to Oprah's fan club reading a dedication of the Vagina Monologues to Oprah.


The first one was touch and go for me, I adore the books, but the later ones are better....I am a sucker for a good love story though. Team Edward here


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

See I see nothing good about the love story, I just think a good love story hasn't been told for so long this drivel is being taken for a good love story.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

see niceguy, this is what happened apple texted me and said she was gonna call lily, and then said we should try a threeway, and something happened with her phone so the "over the phone" part got left out, so i said back well that just sounded bad LOL.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

well unfortunately I am a hopeless romantic....I guess that is part of the reason I am in this mess, hehe, my view of love is massively skewed right now. Lily....you need to cut yourself off, you keep talking about taking off your pants lol


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah I caught it para but I refuse to believe it


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

I've read the books and know what happens  .. daughter has no clue.. books are a little to advanced for her and she doesn't want me to tell her, she wants to see it in the movies lol

Holy crap is it really windy here, they say we might get storms tonight.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Lilyana said:


> Sorry guys... I was putting the kids into bed.. Apple did i miss it?? SH*T!!!!!!!!!!! ... did i miss a 3 way?
> 
> I'm bummed now.. I took my pants off and everything


dont put your pants back on yet. I am calling you in..3, 2.....


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

it's windy as heck here too, oh wait you are only 3 hrs away, it's raining here too, my dear little hobby farm is turning into a lake lol, I heard that it may blizzard in ND, I was like WTF??? lol LILY PUT YOUR PANTS BACK ON LOL!!!!


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nothing wrong with hopeless romantic. I am as well. I love the dark Jewel Trilogy by Anne Bisop. Sadi is the freaking Man and Janelle is amazing. I still get choked up reading it just because of the sacrifices they make for each other.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am going to have to side with Apple here....


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

Nope pants are off and I got apple on the phone


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lilyana said:


> Nope pants are off and I got apple on the phone


The only comment that needs to be made is "no comment"


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

hehehe


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

HAHAHA, put the damn pants back on you silly monkey!!!! and LOL Niceguy


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Listen to the voices lily keep them off


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

NO! No pants NO NO NO


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

I yelled at you on fb lily...did you hear me through the effin rain? lol


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL no i'm not on fb at the moment


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't hear anything thru apple breathing heavy on the phone in my ear lol


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

oh and btw I can still say Iowa....


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lilyana said:


> I can't hear anything thru apple breathing heavy on the phone in my ear lol


I realy <3 you ladies for making today an easy day for me. Listening to you three is much better then sitting around mopey.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah I agree....apple and lily have been a godsend to me for sure...you make me lol too.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

In south dakota u are suppose to call Iowegans "Idiots on wheels ahead" IOWA lol


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am not in my best forum form on these boards. Should of seen the gaming forum where I was a ring announcer for the two trolls fighting it out. Went something like 60 pages long before I grew bored.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

So let me get this straight you all are yanks......damn yanks


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Lilyana said:


> I can't hear anything thru apple breathing heavy on the phone in my ear lol


she likes it too. Pants off and having fun. Take that as you will.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

the best of the yanks!


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> she likes it too. Pants off and having fun. Take that as you will.


Oh believe me I will. I suppose now would be a good time to say my pants are fully on My shirt is off though so the moobs are out


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

MMMM moobs LOL


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

Moobs lol


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

OK to be fair that not really moobs I actualy got pects now the pony keg that is another matter but my daughter likes jumping on it who am I to take away her portable trampoline


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

And I lied I am not wearing pants.....


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA and


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

what the heck is a pony keg LOL


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

titty twister on the moobs!


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

its a small keg.. i think lol .. who needs a six pack when ya got a keg!


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

hahahaha


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Para, you should take off your pants and join in a 3 way


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

I have grannie panties and a wonder bra on.. 3 way 3 way!


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Exactly a pony keg is a little keg in bar speak, about five to ten gallons worth usually. Well I don't have a full fledge beer belly, I still got abs under my winter coat so I call it a pony keg because its not a full fledge beer belly.

And lily that there is why I have no worries if my WS decides divorce only course because some women do see my charm  thanks for the confidence boost.

@Apple careful now I am a firm believer in do on to others as they do on to you.

Wait how did I get drug into all this I was just trying to enjoy the ladies being ladies.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL.. we beat you into submission!


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

hahahaha.....glad you are having fun niceguy


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

haha more like tricked me into compliance.....
and wait now we are beating me.....


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

We are kinda violent right now


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Read most of your guys stories so I understand


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

Its still raining and I should go to bed.. but I can't.. wine might help... wine time?


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

*hides and shouts from his hidey hole* go ahead wine time


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

Few sips and I will be passed out layin under my desk.. don't worry I shouldn't hurt anybody lol


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

*yells from hidey hole* Haha I am not worried about being hurt.. I just know how every woman I have ever met reacts to wine Let alone three. Besides their is a nice coat in here its fuzzy and feels nice


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

Thats Apples dobie.. he has shiney teeth 

Apple got done breathin heavy in my ear.. i think she enjoyed it a lil too much


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

shemust of gotton satisfied and went straight to sleep


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Speaking of dogs recently found out mine had to be put down, bit my MIL for no reason.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

awwwww  I'm sorry Niceguy 

I had to put my golden retriever down last year.. he was just old and sick.. so the vet thought it was best to let him go.. It sucked.. i miss that dog


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok, bed time for me.. Apple hang in there.. remember.. hes a d*uchebag and doesn't deserve you! 

Sweet dreams everyone.. and have a great weekend! I will probably be back sunday night


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Have a good night lily will see you all probaly my monday as I live in the future. 

As for my dog she was half coyote and I don't think my in-laws knew how to deal with her properly. She was always trying to establish dominance and they probaly didn't keep dominating her so she thought she was the alpha, then MIL came at her she felt threatened as she was already established as Alpha and lashed out.

Nothing can be done about hate to know she is gone but its better that she is gone and it was my MIL then biting my nephew or god forbid in a couple months one of my children.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

party thread?


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

apple, I am mad at you *kidding* I tried to call you today....are you ignoring me? *crying uncontrollably* HAH! I can still say Iowa.....


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

oy i could use a good laugh today.. whats goin on? lol

I am trying to avoid my housework before going to work... anyone want to do my dishes?


----------

